# What broke my line?



## Ramsay

Fishing for pompano off beach at Perdido Key this afternoon. Using typical 2 hook bottom weight rig with live sand fleas. Hooked something that really bent my Penn surf rod and line was flying off my reel. I think I tightened the drag too much and the line broke. What would eat a sand flea that is big enough to do that? I doubt a pomp would do that.


----------



## MoganMan

Red maybe


----------



## andrethegiant

Anything, sharks, bluefish, there's all kinds of big fish that will eat them tasty sand fleas


----------



## JD7.62

Redfish, shark, ray, turtle, heck I wouldnt put it past a jack crevalle to pick up a sand flea and run with it.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I caught a Jack once. As I brought it along side the boardwalk, I noticed my hook and bait next to his tail. He had my pyramid weight in his mouth and would not let it go! It was crazy.

Thus jacks will eat anything. But if I had to stab a guess... I would put my money on a big Red or Black drum


----------



## lowprofile

JD7.62 said:


> Redfish, shark, ray, turtle, heck I wouldnt put it past a jack crevalle to pick up a sand flea and run with it.


yep, i've heard of several jacks being caught on sand fleas in the past month or so. 

do we have guitar fish? they would do that in California.


----------



## lowprofile

NoMoSurf said:


> I caught a Jack once. As I brought it along side the boardwalk, I noticed my hook and bait next to his tail. He had my pyramid weight in his mouth and would not let it go! It was crazy.


...this is my weight, there are many like it but this one is mine...


----------



## NoMoSurf

lowprofile said:


> ...this is my weight, there are many like it but this one is mine...


Hahaha. 

Yep, he didn't let go until I touched him with my hand.


----------



## mulletmeat

weak link


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE

This has happened to me about 5 or 6 times this year, each time it seems to hit on the smallest rod that I have out.


----------



## andrethegiant

lowprofile said:


> yep, i've heard of several jacks being caught on sand fleas in the past month or so.
> 
> do we have guitar fish? they would do that in California.


Yeah there are guitarfish around here


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I used to be caught off guard while I was surf fishing, but not so much anymore. I set my line taunt, and adjust the drag down to about 5 lbs...if they run, then so be it...I've got plenty of line, and patience. They've already set my hook at this point so I will wait for em to tire out, it's worked for me on some rather large fish on some little rods and reels. It's crazy hauling in a 40+ lb red on a cheap okuma elite 10' rod and a Shimano 2500fx spooled with 20lb mono, with a 20lb flouro leader. I did it though...I've caught several four foot sharks on that setup as well.

Hopefully you can bring him in next time! Tight lines...and less lost fishing rigs!!! YRM


----------



## Salty Daze

we have had big stingrays hit a sand flea also and they just keep going. we would run down the beach to keep them from spooling us and eventually get them landed.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Guitar fish?


----------



## HappyHourHero




----------



## Bloodhawk762x39

I hooked into a massive Spanish about three weeks ago on fleas from the beach. That'll pull some drag and give a decent fight. Plus, those teeth will shred mono.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

A Skate = a guitar fish


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn

I've hooked into something several times on NASP that has broken steel leaders and hooks. Any ideas on what it might be?


----------



## jmunoz

Hypoxic Unicorn said:


> I've hooked into something several times on NASP that has broken steel leaders and hooks. Any ideas on what it might be?


Mermaid


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

*Phantom fish*



Hypoxic Unicorn said:


> I've hooked into something several times on NASP that has broken steel leaders and hooks. Any ideas on what it might be?


I have had my share of bent/broken hooks...all done by the Bull Red. If something is biting through your steel leader it's more than likely a shark. If you're using a steel leader, and this is coming from my experiences, you probably have a treble hook on the end. A treble hook will mostly hook deep inside of a fishes mouth leaving your leader right where their teeth are and.....CHOMP. I have had some Owner circle hooks bend on me to lose a couple of fish...but these were larger fish that the hook wasn't rated to handle a long fight with. 

I'd up the weight of my steel leader, or use a lip setting type of hook such as a Circle or a Kahle...If your steel leader is simply being broken you might consider buying a different weight or brand. 

Tight lines! YRM


----------



## Donnie24

jmunoz said:


> Mermaid


Its mermaids for sure, no doubt. :no:


----------



## jmunoz

Donnie24 said:


> Its mermaids for sure, no doubt. :no:


Lol


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

*Mermaids*



Donnie24 said:


> Its mermaids for sure, no doubt. :no:


Darn mermaids.:shifty:


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn

The 1st time the hooks broke it was a 3/0 circle. They broke pretty quick. The most recent broken hooks were 5/0 circle. They lasted a little while longer but they still broke.


----------



## weedline

i have caught everything from sharks to big reds to jacks bonita and king mackerel on fleas so u never know everything eats them


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn

We were using cut bait each time.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I would like to know where you're getting your hooks, and which brand so I can avoid them! YRM


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn

The 1st couple were Eagle Claw I think but recently it's been Owner and Gamakatsu. I've had all of them break but not as many since switching to Gamakatsu. I think there's only been one or two of those that broke.


----------



## wilfish4774

umm, pompano fishing from the beach with a two hook dropper rig, hooked an unknown, and the line broke. Really big pompano is my guess, maybe a 10 pounder.. My remedy would be more poles, heavier line and bigger hooks.


----------



## Blazerz65

Spanish to, had a crab on the top hook. Was out there for about 5 min rod bends.... boom... gone.


----------



## my3nme

10# pompano would be a new world record, don't eat it


----------



## lowprofile

Yellowrivermudder said:


> A Skate = a guitar fish



no, a skate is a skate a guitar fish is a guitar fish and a ray is a ray. all different.


----------



## Drum Bum

Jack Crevalle for sure


----------



## LandlockedJT

Nuclear attack sub, happens all the time!


----------



## KingCrab

The drag on your reel as line goes out tightens on its on somewhat. Its the diameter of the spool going down that changes the tension if i'm saying it right. Usually any time u have a fish on with alot of line out & u tighten the drag more ,,,,:no::whistling: They gone. Result can be the same if you don't tighten also. :001_huh: Its a deal where u want a fish on , But then u may not.


----------



## Pomphunter

If it was pulling straight out, probably a large ray. Loosen your drag a bit.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Three times in a row I've had Spanish/bluefish hit my swivel cutting me off. And this was on two different rods. And it happens while I'm getting a run. So they end up seeing the swivel take off and bite it. Ok my rant is over.


----------

